# Keine Verbindung zu Server & FTP



## wuschelwolke (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe User,

ich wende mich nicht-vom-Fach-und-sehr-verzweifelt in großer Hoffnung auf Hilfe an euch.

Mein Kunde hat eine alte Homepage über eine Agentur, die ich nun neu gestaltet habe (ich bin eigentlich Printgrafikerin und solche Abstecher in die Web-Welt rauben mir den letzten Nerv). 

Von der Agentur habe ich die Zugangsdaten für ISPConfig bekommen und wollte nun die neue Seite über Filezilla in den FTP-Server hochladen. Gesagt, getan - und nun geht GAR NICHTS mehr.

Filezilla kann keine Verbindung mehr mit dem FTP-Server herstellen (Fehlermeldung: 
_Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für xyz.at
Status:    Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen mit "EAI_NONAME - Neither nodename nor servname provided, or not known".
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen_)

Und auch im Browser kommt unter der Domain die Fehlermeldung _Server nicht gefunden_

Offensichtlich hab ich irgendeinen Blödsinn gemacht, unabsichtlich eine Datei überschrieben oder dergleichen. Ich kann es leider beim besten Willen nicht rekonstruieren ... 

Ich kenne mich leider mit dem hosting control panel von ISPConfig gar nicht aus, habe schon mit World4You und AllInkl gearbeitet, hier konnte ich direkt auf die HTML Seiten im FTP Server zugreifen & sie ggf. verändern, hier finde ich diese Möglichkeit leider nicht. Theoretisch würde auch eine Umleitung auf eine neue Domain reichen, nur klappt das natürlich auch nicht wenn der Server nicht gefunden wird.

Könnt ihr mir mit dieser großartigen Beschreibung helfen? 
Die Zeit drängt natürlich, da der Kunde solange gar keine funktionierende HP hat 

Ich danke euch bereits im Vorhinein!!!


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2014)

> Offensichtlich hab ich irgendeinen Blödsinn gemacht, unabsichtlich eine Datei überschrieben oder dergleichen. Ich kann es leider beim besten Willen nicht rekonstruieren ...


Du kannst da nichts überschrieben haben per FTP. Dein problem hat nichts mit dem Upload der neuen Seite zu tun.

Der Fehler "Server nicht gefunden" deutet auf ein Problem mit dem DNS Der Domain hin. Ruf am Besten mal den Support des ISP an und sag denen die sollen den DNS checken.


----------



## wuschelwolke (19. Juni 2014)

Ah das klingt gut  Danke, werd ich machen! 
Weißt du zufällig wo ich da anrufen kann, gibts auch eine deutsche Serviceline? Ich finde irgendwie nichts.


----------



## nowayback (19. Juni 2014)

Zitat von wuschelwolke:


> Ah das klingt gut  Danke, werd ich machen!
> Weißt du zufällig wo ich da anrufen kann, gibts auch eine deutsche Serviceline? Ich finde irgendwie nichts.


Ich verwende mal ein ähnliches Beispiel:
Ich rufe bei Mediamarkt an und sage das mein TV kaputt ist. Dann frage ich nach der Nummer des Kundensupports.

Quizfrage: Was wird mich der Mitarbeiter am Telefon fragen?
A: Nix, er gibt mir die Nummer
B: Wie das Wetter bei uns ist
C: Was er heute Abend essen soll
D: von welchem Hersteller mein TV ist


Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Keiner von uns kann erraten bei welchem Anbieter dein Kunde, Kunde ist. ISPConfig kann sich jeder installieren. 

Entweder: Du startest eine Whoisabfrage für die Domain bei der dazugehörigen Stelle. Dort sollte es einen Tech-C oder Admin-C geben mit E-Mail Adresse sodass du anhand dieser rausfinden kannst, wer der Anbieter ist. Der wird dir aber, wenn es ein seriöser Anbieter ist, keine Info geben, denn Vertragsdaten gehen nur ihn und seinen Kunden etwas an. 
Oder: Du fragst einfach deinen Kunden

Grüße
nwb


----------



## wuschelwolke (20. Juni 2014)

Haha, danke, jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden  

Da ich wie gesagt dieses ISPconfig nicht kannte war mir auch nicht klar dass das nicht der Webspace-Anbieter ist. Jetzt wo ich das weiß steht meine Frage natürlich ein bisschen doof da  

Vielen Dank aber für eure Antworten, der Anbieter hat schnell reagiert, die DNS gecheckt & jetzt passt wieder alles!


----------



## nowayback (20. Juni 2014)

super... dann ein schönes wochenende


----------

